# GoogleDocs :: Tabellen :: SUMIF von werten mit dem heutigen Datum



## NetBull (11. März 2015)

Moin, 

hab mit SUMIF ein kleines Problemchen: 
Siehe Screenshot für die Tabelle!


In Spalte M möchte ich die Differenz aller Soll Werte des gleichen Tages und aller Zeitwerte des gleichen Tages auf die kleinste Start-Zeit des gleichen Tages addieren. Aber irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht mit einer Formel hin (SUMIF). Geht das nicht ohne zu Skripten?


----------

